# What brand?



## Aukai (Jul 10, 2021)

Any idea what brand these are? Still looking for a Mit set, but I do have A Fowler set already.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 10, 2021)

those appear to be import digital (analog) mics (the wooden boxes give it away)
you might check em' and see if they are ok.
i have a few similar mics that hit the mark on gauge blocks, you may have the same luck
they are adjustable if the mark is not hit
i like the digital readout


----------



## Aukai (Jul 10, 2021)

I have a NIB set of Fowlers, I'm just keeping my eyes open for a good Mit set. Thanks....


----------



## ariscats (Jul 20, 2021)

The one in the  upper left is Chinese. I have an internal micrometer from this maker Is of acceptable quality for te price
Ariscats


----------

